# Pekin Illinois Bottle Club Meeting



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 26, 2009)

Had a nice meeting on Wednesday night. We meet the 3rd Wednesday of every month at 7pm. Ben gave a talk about 2 local small towns and their dairies. He has many of the bottles but is missing a few. We had show n tell like we do every month, and refreshments supplied by one of the members. we take turns on that. its a good time, here's some pics. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting that since I can't attend due to the BS of school.

 If I ain't mistaken, it looks like most of the bottles on the show n' tell table are yours, clustered and dirty to the upper left, hehe. Someone's gotta represent the diggin' aspect of bottle collecting!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 26, 2009)

yup, i gots tha dirtay wuns. lol.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 26, 2009)

Love those marbles.I`ve got a gumball machine full of them.Most were from my parents when they dug in the 60`s and 70`s.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting, the local history you learn at these shows is amazing.


----------

